# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Preparing site for new home

## Scotty1

I am making a decision to owner build and trying to work out the project total estimation.
in this I was asking for some assistance working from the ground up, the block is very level, I have had a soil test and it is rated H1, house size is total 348m2 constructed of brick, 4 bedrooms.
i was guessing the following
Ground work, not much as fall is only 1%
temp fencing
under slab plumbing 
slab
frame
roof and plumbing
Electrical 
wall sheeting
Doors and windows
Kitchen
bathrooms
lightning
aircon
flooring / wood floor, bedrooms carpet
painting 
have I missed much?

----------


## shauck

> I am making a decision to owner build and trying to work out the project total estimation.
> in this I was asking for some assistance working from the ground up, the block is very level, I have had a soil test and it is rated H1, house size is total 348m2 constructed of brick, 4 bedrooms.
> i was guessing the following
> Ground work, not much as fall is only 1%
> temp fencing
> under slab plumbing 
> slab
> frame
> roof and plumbing
> ...

  assuming insurance sorted and plans are all done and submitted already and a building inspector engaged.
site toilet
lock up storage
rubbish removal
brickie
insulation
landscaping
driveway
robes in bedrooms
laundry

----------


## goldie1

Final fencing, curtains and blinds,  a letter box and beer

----------


## SlowMick

Start first renovation project...

----------


## Scotty1

> Start first renovation project...

   Yes completed a renovation of a 3 bedroom unit, kitchen, bathroom, toilet, robes, painting and flooring, central air con, garage door, shed out the back lined and carped with office furniture and power and data, most completed by myself and my 2 boys, left the tile and shower to the pro's. however I feel that a new home is a different kettle of fish, as mentioned in the post above, insurance, site loo, etc i did not even think about, so ill take all the info and support you have to offer, got any?

----------


## Scotty1

Ahhhhhhh yep thank you.

----------


## thetrooper

data cable & phone line ?   best to do the data stuff etc before plaster goes up. may also want to check if the nbn will be rolled out in your area in the near futre to make provisoins for that. 
hoped i have helped in some way   
scott

----------


## Neptune

> I am making a decision to owner build and trying to work out the project total estimation.
> in this I was asking for some assistance working from the ground up, the block is very level, I have had a soil test and it is rated H1, house size is total 348m2 constructed of brick, 4 bedrooms.

  G'day, that's a fairly big house to take on as a first time Owner Builder. 
If finance is involved you need to cost this in, as well as the interest costs of the inevitable delays. 
That's a very general list you have but have you allowed for things like termite protection, storm-water retention, insulation etc? 
Is the property sewered? 
Have you ascertained the cost of the contributions and donations that have to be paid to the relevent authorities for services?

----------


## shauck

I'd add that the categories are pretty general and if you need to expand on them for costing purposes, not to mention good work flow and having materials onsite ready for whoever is doing the work, you'll want to find out all the steps involved in each category. If you google most stuff and check manufacturers websites, you will often get really detailed PDFs on how to use their products. James Hardie is a perfect example for cladding and wet area materials. Ask any tradies you are going to employ, for a run down. Here of course is a good place to look for info too. 
You said not much excavation work but I think you'll find there will be a bit. Slab will need trenches or is it waffle pod slab (not experienced but I don't think they do)?  So will all services from the property line to the house and possibly more, storm water drainage around the block, driveway, paths.  
Also power and water to the site will be needed straight away. You might get away with a generator for a while but that's pretty inconvenient. Been there... 
I'll say again get a lockable waterproof storage area set up straight away too. There'll be a lot of things, materials, tools you'll want to keep on site. If it's going to be a permanent shed, include it in the plans.  
A temporary fence (hire). Don't know your area but thievery from worksites does happen. 
Buy a bunch of big tarps.

----------


## Scotty1

> assuming insurance sorted and plans are all done and submitted already and a building inspector engaged.
> site toilet
> lock up storage
> rubbish removal
> brickie
> insulation
> landscaping
> driveway
> robes in bedrooms
> laundry

  Thank you, great feed back, i will add these to my list. Building inspector? Can you tell me a bit about what this guy does and where would I find one.

----------


## Scotty1

> data cable & phone line ?   best to do the data stuff etc before plaster goes up. may also want to check if the nbn will be rolled out in your area in the near futre to make provisoins for that. 
> hoped i have helped in some way   
> scott

  Thanks Scott, yes I need to start putting everything in order, I am a install Tech by trade so phone and Data I will do my self at frame stage.
Thanks for the tip, I will start an excel spreadsheet and start a time line.

----------


## Scotty1

> data cable & phone line ?   best to do the data stuff etc before plaster goes up. may also want to check if the nbn will be rolled out in your area in the near futre to make provisoins for that. 
> hoped i have helped in some way   
> scott

  No NBN at the moment, Telstra rep says 2016, however I will prepare for it so when it does arrive ill be set up

----------


## Scotty1

> Final fencing, curtains and blinds,  a letter box and beer

  great stuff, I'll add to my list, going to get that letter box first so I can attack the next thing on your suggested list!

----------


## manofaus

architrave, skirting, door handles and locks, temp meter box, soffits, garage doors, the list goes on..

----------


## Danny.S

Check with council.  Community infrastructure levy, asset protection permit, etc.

----------


## shauck

> Thank you, great feed back, i will add these to my list. Building inspector? Can you tell me a bit about what this guy does and where would I find one.

  It used to be a council appointed position only but know you have the option of paying for a private inspector. He/she will come onsite at key moments during construction and inspect the progress to make sure it is being built to standards. Some of these stages are after footings are dug, after subfloor is completed, after framing, etc...  
I personally, if it was my house, would engage a private inspector (costs more, I think). If you know any builder/tradies in your area, they may be able to recommend one to you.  
I just recently built my mates house and she used a private inspector. He was great. I could talk through next stages with him and make sure he was happy and saved me overdoing it as I might. I think he handled all her plans/submission to council as well. Can't remember what it cost her but that would vary anyway. I think it was somewhere higher than 1 but less than or around 2 thousand dollars.

----------


## woodchip

Absolutely agree 100% with OB's getting private certifiers, you can talk to them honestly & ask for advice, mine paid for himself on the first visit & stopped me "overdoing" something that would of cost me some $$
cheers

----------


## shauck

> Absolutely agree 100% with OB's getting private certifiers, you can talk to them honestly & ask for advice, mine paid for himself on the first visit & stopped me "overdoing" something that would of cost me some $$
> cheers

  Woodchip, did yours handle the submission of plans? May I ask what yours cost?

----------


## woodchip

Shauck, Our Draughtsperson handled the submission, but effectively handed the submission back to me as it got too hard...when a fascist council development assessment  planner decided to make up there own Australian Standards. Needless to say we got rid of council & got a private certifier involved as soon as we had DA approval.
Additional costs to get the private certifier for inspections, etc & Occ cert' were in the region of approx $400. 
cheers

----------


## shauck

I wonder what drives council sometimes.

----------


## Scotty1

> G'day, that's a fairly big house to take on as a first time Owner Builder. 
> If finance is involved you need to cost this in, as well as the interest costs of the inevitable delays. 
> That's a very general list you have but have you allowed for things like termite protection, storm-water retention, insulation etc? 
> Is the property sewered? 
> Have you ascertained the cost of the contributions and donations that have to be paid to the relevent authorities for services?

  Thanks for that info, I have my own funding for the house so the bank has no involvement.
The site has sewer, gas, Telstra and power ready at the boundary.
I will add termite protection, storm-water retention, insulation to my list.
Donations? Can you fill me on this, as I was unaware.

----------


## Scotty1

> architrave, skirting, door handles and locks, temp meter box, soffits, garage doors, the list goes on..

   Thanks mate, items you mentioned now added, your support is appreciated.

----------


## Scotty1

> I wonder what drives council sometimes.

  i would say all the bloody cash we give them throughout the year, lol

----------


## Scotty1

> Shauck, Our Draughtsperson handled the submission, but effectively handed the submission back to me as it got too hard...when a fascist council development assessment  planner decided to make up there own Australian Standards. Needless to say we got rid of council & got a private certifier involved as soon as we had DA approval.
> Additional costs to get the private certifier for inspections, etc & Occ cert' were in the region of approx $400. 
> cheers

  Thanks ill look into that

----------


## Scotty1

> It used to be a council appointed position only but know you have the option of paying for a private inspector. He/she will come onsite at key moments during construction and inspect the progress to make sure it is being built to standards. Some of these stages are after footings are dug, after subfloor is completed, after framing, etc...  
> I personally, if it was my house, would engage a private inspector (costs more, I think). If you know any builder/tradies in your area, they may be able to recommend one to you.  
> I just recently built my mates house and she used a private inspector. He was great. I could talk through next stages with him and make sure he was happy and saved me overdoing it as I might. I think he handled all her plans/submission to council as well. Can't remember what it cost her but that would vary anyway. I think it was somewhere higher than 1 but less than or around 2 thousand dollars.

  Excellent advice, thank you

----------


## Scotty1

Looking for some advice on slab construction, put my plans on as attachment but got taken off as I still had my details on them, I'll mod info and repost this afternoon, or should I post in a different section for that kind of thing? Just to give me an idea of what issues I could face as well as a rough guideline on what I should expect to pay for a slab.

----------


## Bedford

> Looking for some advice on slab construction, put my plans on as attachment but got taken off as I still had my details on them, I'll mod info and repost this afternoon, or should I post in a different section for that kind of thing? Just to give me an idea of what issues I could face as well as a rough guideline on what I should expect to pay for a slab.

  Post them here, if you don't get a response we can copy the post to the Concreting forum.

----------


## Neptune

> Donations? Can you fill me on this, as I was unaware.

  This sort of donation. http://www.renovateforum.com/f225/co...65/#post898920

----------

